# sub looking for work in the philly area



## bank32 (Dec 16, 2005)

As the title says looking for some sub work in the Philadelphia area. Thanks Al


----------



## CARDOCTOR (Nov 29, 2002)

try cenova inc.com

john


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

i second trying cenova great guys


----------



## KenP (Oct 4, 2002)

Al, 
Give us a call @ 215-225-4370, we're always looking for owner / operators


----------



## Sunrise154 (May 20, 2006)

Try Cenova. Great group of guys. I never had one problem being paid on time. Ken P also helped me get my first salt spreader.


----------



## NJConstruction (Aug 18, 2005)

I have a few accounts that need to be covered, Delran, Pennsauken area, what kind of trucks/equipment do you have?


----------



## tbone (Oct 7, 2005)

*sub*

al, i have work for you this year, are you interested ?wesport


----------

